# stalling when stopping



## sentrawinterbeater (Oct 7, 2004)

Im looking to buy a sentra winter beater, and i got a great price. The car is overall very good, engine sounds good, suspension, brake exhaust are all good. Only little problem i found is:

*When im on the street and come to a stop sign, when i release the gas, and slam on the brake, the engine RPM goes low (500/600) and comes back to normal (stalled once). It does the same when im stopped on neutral gear and i hit the gas, then release it, it goes very low, and comes back to normal. Other than that, it runs fine, and even on idle its fine*.

I wonder what i could be, because all the problems i found yet on the internet are about idle problem, which is not really the case. 

As i said i have a really good price for the overall shape of the car, and i konw the guy who selling it, so he wont try to screw me. Probably he doesnt know what is the problem himself. But plz guy help me out, send me your comments, links to other web site, or tell me how you fixed it, and how much$$ was the cost at the end.

               

Thx, hoping i will be one of you (nissan freak) soon, it was my first post


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Ask the owner when the last tune-up was done. Spark plugs, fuel filter, plug wires, distributor cap and rotor. To diagnose problems, it's best to get the basics out of the way.

Is the Check Engine light on?

Lew


----------



## sentrawinterbeater (Oct 7, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Ask the owner when the last tune-up was done. Spark plugs, fuel filter, plug wires, distributor cap and rotor. To diagnose problems, it's best to get the basics out of the way.
> 
> Is the Check Engine light on?
> 
> Lew



chek engine is fine last tune up was 2 years ago. usual yearly mileage...

The engine runs very well, so i dont think its the spark plugs, but if you tell me i should look at it, i will!


----------



## sentrawinterbeater (Oct 7, 2004)

Need feed back ASAP since im maybe buying the car today... plz guys :waving:


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

sentrawinterbeater said:


> When im on the street and come to a stop sign, when i release the gas, and slam on the brake, the engine RPM goes low (500/600) and comes back to normal (stalled once). It does the same when im stopped on neutral gear and i hit the gas, then release it, it goes very low, and comes back to normal. Other than that, it runs fine, and even on idle its fine.


my car does the exact thing. its not major and doesnt gimme probs. it drops for only about 2secs, but never dies (it did once a long time ago). i know there are posts with good suggestions and i think a few solutions somewhere in the forums. if you're buying it today, better devote a few hours to massive searching : / good luck (could help more, but i never bothered to check out the prob on my car, since it never really gave me much a problem)

EDIT: oh yea, but if it does this every stop/release of pedal, and it feels like its really 'trying' to die, or stalls more (take a second test drive) again, then that could be a problem.


----------



## visco (Dec 1, 2003)

Could be as simple as a base idle adjustment or a clogged AAC Valve. I had very strange idle issues and found the my AAC was completely gunked up. Cleaned it with carb cleaner and set base idle and timing and runs like a champ.
Doesnt sound like a problem that could not be solved with a little investigation.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Not sure if you have the GA16DE engine like mine. Had stalling, stumbling when stopping warm. Cleaned the Idle Air Control Valve Unit. Here is what I did:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=63315&highlight=IDLE+AIR+CONTROL+VALVE

It was easy to do and removing 160,000+ of carbon made a big difference. (Night and day). It was the cost of cleaner for me. You may be able to reuse the old gasket. I would recommend changing the fuel filter and cleaning the throttle body also. Fuel filter is about $15 dollars where I am. Most recommendations here are to use Nissan parts, but I have had good results with higher end aftermarket and staying with the stock NGK plugs.


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

my sentra used to be the same way when I got it. I had a mechanic change the base idle, and I haven't had issues with that since. :thumbup:


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I marked the idle screw and increased the idle, but it had no effect on idle recovery when stopping. After seeing all the carbon in/on the IACV mechanism, I could understand why it was not working properly. So, I put the idle screw back to where it was when it came out of the factory.


----------



## jamescroy9 (Feb 16, 2008)

sentrawinterbeater said:


> Im looking to buy a sentra winter beater, and i got a great price. The car is overall very good, engine sounds good, suspension, brake exhaust are all good. Only little problem i found is:
> 
> *When im on the street and come to a stop sign, when i release the gas, and slam on the brake, the engine RPM goes low (500/600) and comes back to normal (stalled once). It does the same when im stopped on neutral gear and i hit the gas, then release it, it goes very low, and comes back to normal. Other than that, it runs fine, and even on idle its fine*.
> 
> ...


I own a 1996 Nissan 200SX with a 1.6 liter engine, manual trans. 144k miles.

Symptoms:
I was having the same problems:
1) Come to a stop, depress the clutch. The RPM's dip down to 400 and the engine feels like it's about to quit. 2 seconds later, the engine recovers to 700 rpm.
2) With the A/C on, come to a stop, depress the clutch. #1 will happen. While sitting at a long light with the clutch depressed, waiting for the light to turn green, the A/C cycles. When the A/C turns on, the engine rpm increase to around 1,100 rpm. This is good. Then the A/C compressor turns off, the engine rpm's drop below 400 and the engine stalls and quits right there while you are waiting for the light to turn green. You have to start the engine again so you can continue to wait until the light turns green.
3) Idle is rought, but stays around 700 rpm.

1st try at fixing the above symptoms:
1) Replaced:
a) Spark Plugs
b) Rotor
c) Distributor Cap

2nd Fix after reading 'fixes' from this quorum:
1) Took the throttle body off of the intake manifold. Looked at the butterfly valve that lets air get into the air intake. There were all kinds of carbon on the back-side of the butterfly valve (the side that connects to the air intake). The side of the butterfly valve that was facing the air cleaner box wasn't too bad, however, there was some carbon there too.
2) Totally removed the whole throttle body and sprayed with carb cleaner. Removed all carbon gunk. 
3) Put throttle assembly back on air intake, tested it out. Works like a champ now. Symptom #1 and #2 above are no longer an issue. Coming to a stop and depressing the clutch, the engine rpm stays around 800 and never dips below.
4) Idle is smoth now.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

Heya winter... I totally agree with croy. Although the first thing I'd do is the throttle body cleaning. It's easy, fast and couldnt hurt. When I first got my lovely lil' sentra she was doin' the same exact thing; same symptoms to the letter. I searched on here and did the throttle body cleaning. That got immediate results :thumbup: fixed the problem for me!

Also check/replace:
- Idle (just make sure set for ~650-800rpm)
- Fuel filter
- Air Filter
- PCV valve (cheap to replace, always a good idea)
- Vacuum hoses at T-body
- Spark plugs & wires (replace with stock models for best results)
- Battery connections (clean and snug fit; some vaseline on the posts does wonders)

Let us know if it works/worked for ya :jump:


----------

